# Fruit wood



## gridlockd (May 1, 2012)

don't know that this is the right section to post this in, but didn't see another that fit better. I cut a crabapple tree for my M-I-L a couple years ago, was just gonna use it for smoking wood, but decided to cut some up the other day. got some decent chunks out of it. looked at it today and it has checked and split terribly. i know fruit wood is especially prone to splitting, other than anchor sealing and cross my fingers and pray is there anything else I can do? thanks in advance!


----------



## DKMD (May 1, 2012)

I think milling the wood to whatever you're after will help(ie. turning blanks, boards, etc). Eliminating the pith from the logs helps considerably.


----------

